# WOHOOO I'm back



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: How much humble pie did everyone eat because the UTES flat out destroyed BAMA. -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- Most polls showed bama winning by 75% of the voters. The UTES made a lot of people rich. Bama never got man-handled in the regular season like the beating they took against the UTES. Where was Coffee's outstanding running game. I saw him get the wind knocked out of him. :lol: :lol: I think Saban had to clean his shorts after the UTES were winning 21-0. The F-bombs were dropping.

It's good to be back here again and I laughed my head off when Riverrat77 was coming up with all these excuses and made a complete fool of himself. I think hes done enough damage to himself then to have me roast him over the coals a little more -_O- -_O- -_O- 

I seriously believe that the UTES could beat Florida, Oklahoma, Texas, and USC because the UTES were just that **** good on defense.

Brian Johnson got better as the season progressed and if they played BAMA like the did during the regular season then TCU and OSU would have got a serious beating. Johnson was only affective the last two mins of those two games.

Note: I know this subject has been debated, but it's great to relive the moment with me on board again.

I wrote down on a piece of paper that I wont say another word in Spanish 100 times over and over because only 10% of you in can even understand it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So which rules did you break CS? :lol: :lol: Under your name it says you are suspended until Jan 13 for "multiple" UWN rule violations.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome back It was a great game and to be honest almost all of the Y fans congradulated the UTES and have been very respectful.. How could you not with that game... but still... Have fun stiring the pot... :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The UTES could beat Florida, but Urban Meyers isnt man enough to challenge the UTES to decide it on the field. If I was Tim Tebow then I would throw that trophy down and demand to play the UTES because Florida ONLY won because of voting like someone posted the article about comparing the BCS to figure skating. Tim Tebow and Florida are the figure skating champions.

BTW Florida had a tough time against BAMA unlike the UTES.

Fatbass I was glad to see you show a little class when BAMA lost. 

Fatbass, number 2 is better than number 6.

Never bet against me. Your more than likely to lose. :lol: :lol: :lol: Did I even lose a game this year?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> So which rules did you break CS? Under your name it says you are suspended until Jan 13 for "multiple" UWN rule violations.


I broke a few rules, but NONE of them were worse than other members (including MODS) have done.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> WOHOOO I'm back


 O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O *-HELP!-* -oooo- -oooo- O*-- -()/>- -BaHa!- **O**

O|* -#&#*!- 8) :shock: :shock: -_O- -_O- -O,- *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*\-\* :shock:  *OOO*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you go somewhere?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Loke said:


> Did you go somewhere?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Nobody likes you...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Nobody likes you...


I do! No call for such, if you don't like a fellow poster, *DON'T READ THEIR POSTS/THREADS.* :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh Idiot, (may I call you Idiot without being warned?) that was very hurtful :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess your the self-appointed spokeswoman rrrrr I mean man on the forum.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh Idiot, (may I call you Idiot without being warned?) that was very hurtful :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess your the self-appointed spokeswoman rrrrr I mean man on the forum.


Man you just don't learn do you. I guess your time away to reflect didn't do much good.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Man you just don't learn do you. I guess your time away to reflect didn't do much good.


Why do I have to act like a saint when none of you do?????


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Now I have seen Fixed Blade call someone a A-hole so if I said......

Idiot you're such an A-hole then would that meet your approval?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome back CS! Your posts always give me a chuckle but play nice so they don't punish you again.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok I will. My new title is "CS, the born again saint" since everyone thinks I need to be one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't about needing to be a saint just be more covert. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Nobody likes you...


Idiot, I ROR'd. :lol:

Fixed... dude, you kill me. O-|-O

Fatbass = evil genius. Nice one man. -()/>- I can't believe they're having a parade this Saturday. I wonder if anyone will be handing out little plush Gators as the floats go along... that would be hilarious. Or, if you buy into the BCS rankings, just go hand out free condoms.... Trojans baby. -_O- God, I kill me.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It just shows that the UTES are going to celebrate their victories regardless of what the figure skating and Riverrat fairy judges decides. 

Florida should be embarassed to claim they are champs when they didn't play a team that went undefeated.

When I was wrestling state champion twice it was because I beat everyone that was there to beat, not because some computer voted me as the best.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> It just shows that the UTES are going to celebrate their victories regardless of what the figure skating and Riverrat fairy judges decides.
> 
> Florida should be embarassed to claim they are champs when they didn't play a team that went undefeated.


What did they win??.... Anyone know if Colorado State or TCU had a parade? After all, they won the same thing Utah did.... a bowl game. :lol:

About Florida, sure they did... they beat an undefeated Bama team on their way to the national championship game. :lol: Does it weaken Utah's claim then since they didn't play an undefeated team in their bowl game? And about those fairy judges.... would those be the same ones who decided not to vote Utah number 1 in the polls? Coach Whitt was the only one who voted Utah number 1 in the final poll... so you're saying all those other coaches had no clue what the real deal was?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> About Florida, sure they did... they beat an undefeated Bama team on their way to the national championship game. :lol: Does it weaken Utah's claim then since they didn't play an undefeated team in their bowl game? And about those fairy judges.... would those be the same ones who decided not to vote Utah number 1 in the polls? Coach Whitt was the only one who voted Utah number 1 in the final poll... so you're saying all those other coaches had no clue what the real deal was?


The coaches are *required* to vote for the winner fo the BCS "Championship game'. Only Whit was willing to lose his voting rights over the issue. the other coaches fell into line like good little puppets, scared to make a stand.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Are the Utes really having a parade?

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Are the Utes really having a parade?
> 
> Shane


Yeah, its this Saturday if I remember right.... which is cool... whatever, its their deal I guess. Seems kinda anticlimatic because they weren't national champs but it is true that second place isn't a bad way to go. I think I heard something about it on the radio, and don't remember if they had it on the news.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

You can also watch the game again Saturday night, in cased you missed it. Let's all go have a Crimson weekend. :?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Second place is definitely worth being proud of. I don't know if I've ever heard of a 2nd place team having a parade though, but I'm sure the fans will enjoy it. 

"We're #2, we're #2." (Hilarious) 

*-band-* We were almost the Champions - My Friends, and we were #2 in the end. 

Have at it Ute fans. Go crazy! 

Maybe they'll get an invite over to the Governor's Mansion to meet Huntsman.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The UTES are just showing the rest of the football world that they are the true champions that they are going to celebrate their undefeated season regardless of what the pinheads decided. The BSC is the biggest joke and the UTES have showed this twice in the last 5 years.

How much whining would go on if the NFL was decided by voting? Or what about the NBA? Baseball? The UTES just kicked the BSC in the NUTS again and hopefully BYU or the UTES will do it again this year and then all the big schools will be whining.

Florida is only #1 by voting, not by getting the job done on the field. The trophy is an embarrassment to the whole system and that is why Tim Tebow and Urban Meyers should challenge the UTES, but they don't want to take the chance of getting beat. They are running with the trophy and not saying a word.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> It could be that Whit has just damned the MWC-U of U with it- to perpetual "BCS-buster" status rather than actually be invited to join as a BCS conference permanently. Is anyone absolutely positive that this group of coaches that all agreed to vote #1 for the winner of the BCS Champ game won't be a little vindictive? Don't get me wrong. I would have done the same thing if I were Kyle but I'd be a little leery of being seen as a traitor in some other coaches eyes. It might have consequences. Convince me otherwise.


Maybe Whit will get banned because he doesn't follow the sheeple, but choice to make a statement. Urban Meyer complained about it in 04 with the UTES, but he doesn't have the balls now to play the UTES.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Maybe Whit will get banned because he doesn't follow the sheeple, but choice to make a statement. Urban Meyer complained about it in 04 with the UTES, but he doesn't have the balls now to play the UTES.


How is he suppose to play the Utes? Are you really serious with this criticism?

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

On the field :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sure they could find an open football field and it would be a sell out crowd


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> On the field :lol: :lol: :lol:


That still doesn't answer my question. Do you really think there is an option, a scenario, in which the Utes and the Gators could play each other?

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Geez, just imagine a playoff where there is only one winner. :lol: :lol: :lol: That is a scenario. Others sports do it so why not have Urban Meyer and Whit decide a time and place and get it done.

Meyer's is a hyprocrite because he said the 04 UTES should have been champions when they were undefeated. I betTebow would get sacked 5 times by the UTEs defends.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> t could be that Whit has just damned the MWC-U of U with it- to perpetual "BCS-buster" status rather than actually be invited to join as a BCS conference permanently. -)O(- Is anyone absolutely positive that this group of coaches that all agreed to vote #1 for the winner of the BCS Champ game won't be a little vindictive? Don't get me wrong. I would have done the same thing if I were Kyle but I'd be a little leery of being seen as a traitor in some other coaches eyes. It might have consequences. Convince me otherwise. :idea:


I am no fan of Kyle, but he had no choice. he had to stand up for his players or quit. I respect him, and I doubt other coaches will 'punish' the MWC for his actions. In fact, I think a lot of coaches agreed with him, they just didn't want to risk 'sanctions' from the BCS. Which is 100% BS.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

How could he have any respect/cred with his players if he voted for Florida as #1? If a coach doesn't have respect/cred, he just as well quit.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Guess it didn't really hurt Kyle having "the bag" to vote for the Utes. The Coaches just voted him Coach of the Year! If I was USC or Texas I'd think a little less of my coach for not taking a stand on it this year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Guess it didn't really hurt Kyle having "the bag" to vote for the Utes. The Coaches just voted him Coach of the Year! If I was USC or Texas I'd think a little less of my coach for not taking a stand on it this year.


+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> *Meyer's is a hyprocrite because he said the 04 UTES should have been champions when they were undefeated*. I betTebow would get sacked 5 times by the UTEs defends.


Ummm could be because his team actually played like champions.... all season long. I don't remember a whole lot of narrow escapes for that team against teams they were supposed to totally beat down. That team should get a lot more respect than this years crew if for no other reason than HOW they ran the table. Its just a shame that team didn't get a shot against a higher ranked team... they actually deserved it. This years team... not impressive. Tebow is a lot more mobile than most of the quarterbacks the U faces all season long... I doubt that they'd be able to bottle him up for five sacks... they might get pressure five times, but then he'd just run his way out of it. Somebody else typing for you or something?? What the hell are defends? Defensive coordinator adult diapers or something?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > *Meyer's is a hyprocrite because he said the 04 UTES should have been champions when they were undefeated*. I betTebow would get sacked 5 times by the UTEs defends.
> ...


It's been a tough year for RR guys.... His pac ten sucks, the cowboys suck, BYU was a fraud all he has left is to keep putting down the utes. They had an incredible season and should have been a split championship year. The narrow escapes against oregon state and TCU were still wins were they not. If I remember correctly both oregon state and TCU had thier chances to stop them and failed to do so. If BYU was able to match what the Utes did by going undefeated and beating 4 top 20 teams including the #1 team in the AP and coaches poll for five weeks you would be on here shouting how BYU got robbed as well. Enjoy 84 because it has been proven this year that no matter how good you are you are still from the MTN west and will not get the shot!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> *Ummm could be because his team actually played like champions.... all season long. I don't remember a whole lot of narrow escapes for that team against teams they were supposed to totally beat down. That team should get a lot more respect than this years crew if for no other reason than HOW they ran the table. Its just a shame that team didn't get a shot against a higher ranked team... they actually deserved it. This years team... not impressive. Tebow is a lot more mobile than most of the quarterbacks the U faces all season long... I doubt that they'd be able to bottle him up for five sacks... they might get pressure five times, but then he'd just run his way out of it. Somebody else typing for you or something?? What the hell are defends? Defensive coordinator adult diapers or something?*




:roll: :lol: :rotfl:

Do you think before you type or just get off on stiring the pot


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Do you think before you type or just get off on *stiring the pot*


Or smoking the pot.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

C'mon Riverrat, just give it up. Do you think you are going to convice anyone of your screwed up ideas? Your reaching man..... and I don't know why. You are worse than the bottom of the barrel UTES OR BYU fans. Urban Meyer is a great coach and leader. The Gators don't have anything to prove and Utah does. They have nothing to gain by a win over the Utes so why risk it? This is why Florida won't play Utah. (not to mention the SEASON IS OVER!) Riverrat, didn't you say you were a huskies fan? If I were you, I would be more worried about my team find a way to WINNING ONE GAME than what goes on with "a team that you could care less if the win or lose" My guess is you lost a healthy chunk of change on that game (utah-Bama), pissed the old lady off, now looking for a reason to justify it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> It's been a tough year for RR guys.... His pac ten sucks, the cowboys suck, BYU was a fraud all he has left is to keep putting down the utes. They had an incredible season and should have been a split championship year. The narrow escapes against oregon state and TCU were still wins were they not. If I remember correctly both oregon state and TCU had thier chances to stop them and failed to do so. If BYU was able to match what the Utes did by going undefeated and beating 4 top 20 teams including the #1 team in the AP and coaches poll for five weeks you would be on here shouting how BYU got robbed as well. Enjoy 84 because it has been proven this year that no matter how good you are you are still from the MTN west and will not get the shot!


Right, the Pac 10 sucks. :roll: How many teams did they have in the top 25? How many bowl games did they win? Didn't they beat a MWC team (who started out ranked very high for a MWC team) in the Vegas Bowl? Yep.. they're flat out terrible. Mind taking a look at either the AP or USA today polls before you post something like that? Thanks. :lol: You claim to be a Cowboys fan but you're sure quick to bail on that when you think it'll help make a point against somebody else. Fans who are fans just when its convenient are lame Orvis.... :? You're no Cowboys fan... you're a bandwagon sort who piles on when things are going good. And where have you been ever since the two wildlife sites have been up? Claiming I'm a Y fan? Are you serious with that? If anything, I'm a fan of a few Ute or Cougar fans I've met (especially Cougar fans standing around with a beer in their hand, huh Idiot :lol: )... but wouldn't ever cheer for BYU.... ever.

Frogger, are you saying that the way the 04 team steamrolled through their season and actually has a gripe about getting shorted by the bowl committes wasn't more impressive than this team being undefeated by the skin of their teeth? Right.... remind me who isn't thinking before they type again. Sorry my line of thinking doesn't mesh with the "popular" opinion around here... guess thats what I get for being a fan from places where winning is expected, not a reason to celebrate a couple times per decade for getting "close enough". :roll: It won't surprise me one bit if next year when the Utes are getting pounded (you know, because they've been real successful putting together back to back top ranked teams) people start talking about how crappy the teams are and how so and so could have done a better job coaching, etc. I'm no Y fan but when Ute fans talk about how Y fans hang onto 84... well, at least they have ONE. How many do the Utes have again? Flyguy, I'm not about to try and convince anyone... I've given up on that.... just have to let the polls and national opinion do the work. Its actually a pretty effective way to go. 8) There actually were some things I agreed with in the posts who saw fit to question my way of thinking. Urban Meyer is a great coach and leader. The Gators don't have anything to prove.... and regardless of who wins here in the MWC, they probably won't get a shot. It is still the MWC after all regardless of how many games they win.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

RR that was a low blow there. I have been a cowboys fan since before you were born! They had all the tallent in the world and couldn't get it done this year and frankly have been chokers since the glory years of the 90's. It starts with poor coaching and not having control over the locker room. I think bolth wade phillips and jason garret should have been fired. I really look forward to holgren, cower, or shanahan taking over next year. I have been loyal to the cowboys in the 1 win seasons and the 14 win seasons. I just can't stand the direction they are heading and think we are in for another disapointing year next year. Not to mention they cost me all my fantasy football winnings I had to pay to a 49er fan very painful. Talk about thinking before you post geez...

Now onto college football, you are a complete pac ten homer and frankly incapable of seeing things objectively this year. The MTN West owned the pac ten this year repeat after me please O W N E D.... Yes why this is not the normal but it was an impressive stomping of the "BCS confernce" by a lowely non-bcs conference like the MTN West. You refuse to even consider the fact the Utes deserve a co-national championship unlike the rest of the county. BYU's 1984 campain would have not given them a national championship under the current BCS rankings so to compare that with what the Utes did this year and in 04 is unfair. I have seen posts from BYU fans stating that Utah would have two national championships if things were the same today as in 1984. I have clearly stated my two favorite college teams are Notre Dame (I know they suck see it is not hard to admit) and utah. When everyone tells you that your ideas are crazy and you are grasping at straws you might want to consider what they are saying. I still think you are o.k. other than you hate fly fisherman and would fish with you but you are begining to grind on my nerves.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouder when this post will be locked up. hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> C'mon Riverrat, just give it up. Do you think you are going to convice anyone of your screwed up ideas? Your reaching man..... and I don't know why. You are worse than the bottom of the barrel UTES OR BYU fans. Urban Meyer is a great coach and leader. The Gators don't have anything to prove and Utah does. They have nothing to gain by a win over the Utes so why risk it? This is why Florida won't play Utah. (not to mention the SEASON IS OVER!) Riverrat, didn't you say you were a huskies fan? If I were you, I would be more worried about my team find a way to WINNING ONE GAME than what goes on with "a team that you could care less if the win or lose" My guess is you lost a healthy chunk of change on that game (utah-Bama), **** the old lady off, now looking for a reason to justify it.


Don't forget this is the same person that stormed the field after the Utes win over Oregon State! :roll: LMAO


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> RR that was a low blow there. I have been a cowboys fan since before you were born! They had all the tallent in the world and couldn't get it done this year and frankly have been chokers since the glory years of the 90's. It starts with poor coaching and not having control over the locker room. I think bolth wade phillips and jason garret should have been fired. I really look forward to holgren, cower, or shanahan taking over next year. I have been loyal to the cowboys in the 1 win seasons and the 14 win seasons. I just can't stand the direction they are heading and think we are in for another disapointing year next year. Not to mention they cost me all my fantasy football winnings I had to pay to a 49er fan very painful. Talk about thinking before you post geez...
> 
> Now onto college football, you are a complete pac ten homer and frankly incapable of seeing things objectively this year. The MTN West owned the pac ten this year repeat after me please O W N E D.... Yes why this is not the normal but it was an impressive stomping of the "BCS confernce" by a lowely non-bcs conference like the MTN West. You refuse to even consider the fact the Utes deserve a co-national championship unlike the rest of the county. BYU's 1984 campain would have not given them a national championship under the current BCS rankings so to compare that with what the Utes did this year and in 04 is unfair. I have seen posts from BYU fans stating that Utah would have two national championships if things were the same today as in 1984. I have clearly stated my two favorite college teams are Notre Dame (I know they suck see it is not hard to admit) and utah. When everyone tells you that your ideas are crazy and you are grasping at straws you might want to consider what they are saying. * I still think you are o.k. other than you hate fly fisherman and would fish with you but you are begining to grind on my nerves.[/*quote]
> 
> Wow Orvis, he is just now begining to grind on your nerves? You are a lucky man if that's the case. He started grinding on mine when he stormed the field at RES after the Utes beat one of his beloved PAC 10 teams. :roll: The dude does not make a lot of sense! :roll:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:rotfl: -_O- -BaHa!- o-||


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Riley, Riley. Your a awesome guy, but dont ya know your not suppose to fart in the pot before you put your head in it man?? You must spend alot of time trying to justify all that crap that your talking. I know I know, Just a little -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- right? You cant turn a pot of crap into a pot of gold. Stir it all ya want, but in the end of the day your still left with a big pot of crap!!!! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> :lol: :lol: Riley, Riley. Your a awesome guy, but dont ya know your not suppose to fart in the pot before you put your head in it man?? You must spend alot of time trying to justify all that crap that your talking. I know I know, Just a little -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- right? You cant turn a pot of crap into a pot of gold. Stir it all ya want, but in the end of the day your still left with a big pot of crap!!!! :lol:


If its a Mtn West conference pot I'm stirring then that means.... :shock: Thanks for putting it so nicely Stevo. Orvis, I do apologize... I'm sorry for your loss, especially having to pay out to a Niners fan... that above anything else is the worst injustice of them all. _/O I do love my Pac 10 ball but those that say I'm incapable of giving the MWC credit are just as incapable of seeing the conferences shortcomings because they're so caught up in one good year. It is what it is I suppose. I won't ever give credit to a weak conference and folks from that conference won't ever understand how come nobody takes them seriously. Oh... the parade is tomorrow apparently. And on the split national championship... its funny that everyone keeps making it out to be just me that doesn't feel the team here is worthy.... uhhh yep... just looked again and the rest of the country didn't really seem to agree on a national championship for Utah either. Maybe I'm reading the polls wrong or something... I don't know. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Riley is like dr jekyll and mr hyde. Can we make UWN bets what he is say this year about his big losing streak? He will also look like a sore loser tearing down BYU and the UTES accomplishments this year. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now how many games did the Huskies win again this year and how many times did MWC spank the Pac-10? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I bet Riley will be at the parade like he stormed the field when the UTES won. He secretly wants to be on the winning team, but he is struggling at the moment as everyone can clearly see. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Someday he might see the light at the end of the losing tunnel.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you just get done reading "How to Win Friends and Influence People"?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Did you just get done reading "How to Win Friends and Influence People"?


Idiot, how many times do I have to tell you? I will let you read it when I'm done. Just relax!! Good Grief. You ask me like everyday. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Did you just get done reading "How to Win Friends and Influence People"?
> 
> 
> Idiot, how many times do I have to tell you? I will let you read it when I'm done. Just relax!! Good Grief. You ask me like everyday. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I've got to be honest with you about something c.s... That's probably the best come back you've ever made. It actually made me chuckle a little. :lol: He butt slammed you Idiot.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats CS... You win this round


















But, nobody likes you...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Congrats CS... You win this round
> 
> But, nobody likes you...


 :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That is wonderful Idiot :lol: :lol: CS 20, Idiot 1


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Somebody must have paid off the scorekeepers. :|


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

RR I guess we will just agree to disagree on the MWC this year. Where do you stand on letting TO go? Do you think they should keep garrett/phillips on longer or give them one more year and replace them with cower/holmgren/shanahan the dallas job is one of the best in the league should have thier choice of coaches on 2010. Personally I am rooting for the rams to hire Garrett and get him out of our hair!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> That is wonderful Idiot :lol: :lol: CS 20, Idiot 1


There goes the shutout!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> RR I guess we will just agree to disagree on the MWC this year. Where do you stand on letting TO go? Do you think they should keep garrett/phillips on longer or give them one more year and replace them with cower/holmgren/shanahan the dallas job is one of the best in the league should have thier choice of coaches on 2010. Personally I am rooting for the rams to hire Garrett and get him out of our hair!


I like him because he's a big strong reciever and he definitely occupies some of the defense that otherwise would be committed to stopping the run. I think if they let TO go, then they better be ready for folks stacking the box every game because I don't think Jason Witten, as good as he is, is going to be enough to draw attention as a real "deep threat". With TO....the drama... not too bad. I think you're going to have that with any "superstar" athlete, especially recievers or one who can do good things for you when they get their hands on the ball. They all want the ball all the time and if they say they don't, they're either lying or in the wrong profession. About Wade.... I like him as a coach but I totally agree he's not nearly as hardnosed as Jimmy or Bill which could be an issue. I'd like to see them bring in Shanahan or Cowher if they're going to make a change. I don't know that a lot is wrong with how they run their offense, so I don't think the problem is with Garrett or that system... I do think that the owner having his fingers in the middle of everything basically screws the whole mess from the word go. Did you see the thing on ESPN about how tardiness is going to be an issue they work on this next season... and then a couple players said that most of the time, the team plane is late because of Jerry? Ridiculous.... I honestly can't stand the owner at all. Who would you have as the offensive coordinator if Garrett left? Shanahan with Cowher as the head coach?

Idiot.... I agree with Tree... and you still crack me up. Nice comment at UAC last week. :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Come shoot tonight river ratttttt........


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Come shoot tonight river ratttttt........


For 12 bucks man.... I don't know. Thats kinda steep for me. If the wife says she doesn't want to go to the gym, I might come over and hang for a bit though, maybe do some paper tuning and see if I can pick G's brain about some stuff.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think wade is an excellent defensive coach and it shows when he took over the defense it improved greatly. We need to get demarcus ware signed long term and if we could bring in ray lewis that would help a ton! I do think garrett is the problem but romo is not helping either. When we get both of our backs back healthy and Roy comfortable with the system I like our chances. I think a GM is needed, a new offensive coordinator, and more dicipline before we will see the cowboys suceed. Look at the two teams in the superbowl both are hard nosed discipline coaches....


----------

